# Ocean Waves Campground, Hatteras



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Has anyone stayed at the Ocean Waves Campground in Hatteras? It looks nice from the Web site.

Here's the link:
http://www.oceanwavescampground.com/

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Didnt stay here, but we did stay at the Cape Hatteras KOA and had a great time. Also heard great reviews about the place next door, Camp Hatteras.

If I may make a suggestion? If you like seafood, take the ferry trip down to Okracoke Island and go to Howards Pub. Some of the best I have had and a really cool little island town. Kind of cool when they give you directions and say "when you get off the ferry, drive 12 miles and it will be your first building on the right." Just cruising along for 12 miles with beach on both sides, the ocean on one and the bay on the other.

Enjoy.

Jim


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

This may help.
Ocean waves review


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Braggus said:


> This may help.
> Ocean waves review


Thanks!


----------

